# The Best NI Synths For Cinematic/Trailer



## MeloKeyz (Jul 19, 2022)

Absynth, Massive X, Reaktor, FM8, Monark, Molekular ... which one you suggest to be the best in making cinematic/trailer sound designs?

I decided to dedicate time to study (yeah, study!) a virtual synth to design new sounds from scratch. Certainly, it's gonna take time but I don't care, I just love synths. I got these NI synths as part of my big K12 UCE purchase 3 yrs ago, which I am not regretting but I will regret it if you guys are going to tell me to get Omnisphere or Serum instead. What a waste! lol I am looking forward to utilize what I already have and these NI synths may have strengths and weaknesses but defo can make new cinematic sounds, not only for EDM.

What do you think guys honestly?


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 19, 2022)

Giving "Cinematic/Trailer" as a genre always leaves me wondering. Because in some contexts a "cinematic" synth can be just an analog subtractive synth with a bit of reverb and in some other context it needs to unleash spacebending weirdness which makes your soul look for shelter under a starless sky.

So, assuming you look for complex stuff (and also thinking that synth music in trailer does not scream romcom for me):

MassiveX has its own preset expansions and among those are at least two which focus on complex evolving sound design with a lot of action for every knob you twist. Möbius being one of them, and I forgot the name of the other one. You own them already, so you could quickly check if MassiveX does what you need.

Ashlight is made to be the sinister supermassive black hole of sound that you probably need.

The unequivocally trailer-esque Instruments Mysteria and Thrill are both awesome albeit not synths. Their cluster engine is highly configurable and both of them can do much more than just scare you into submission

Reaktor and Molekular are not synths, imo. The former is a DSP platform and houses a plethora of FX, sequencers, synths and wondrous oddities in the user library. The latter is an FX unit that is the Tequila of FX, meaning after you use it nothing will be the same and you won't remember how it all began.

Btw, you should check out Form. It is often overlooked, but can get very complex sounds from rather simple signals.

Have fun!


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 20, 2022)

Thank you @muratkayi much appreciated. I have Thrill and Mysteria and all the lights trilogy and tons of other stuff, no problem. My question was on synths precisely. Yeah, just learned that Reaktor and Molek aren't synths (naive!) as I haven't touched them or watched their vids for 3 yrs so I didn't know what they are. 

Massive X is a pretty massive modular synth that I am sure it can produce sounds from Mars but its GUI looks a bit overwhelming. I am thinking to start with FM8 as it's much simpler than massive, at least in my opinion. Synth experts of course are welcome to refute my opinion by saying "FM synthesis is complex, not simple", I have no issues. I am learning here. One thing I sure know about FM is that it's good at producing synthetic brass, bass pulses, bells and metal sounds. I also got positive reviews about Absynth. So may be I go for Absynth 5 and FM8 as a start?


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 20, 2022)

In my experience, FM is all fun and games until you aim for a very specific sound and have no clue as to which algorithm gives you what you want. But FM8 does give you full control over the algorithms, so enjoy!

Absynth has about 300.000 presets, so starting points galore. Also, it can do anything from FM, granular and whatnot. But I do really think that UX wise MassiveX is much simpler than Absynth. I always feel Absynth looks like a haunted house in an 80s movie.

Bells and metal sounds also are just wonderfully done in Prism. It's a modelling synth and can sound very organic. The beauty about it is that its macro functions allow you to twist it from "well, this actually really sounds like something some guy built from bronze and sheep guts" to "self destruct in 10...9" on one and the same patch


----------



## jblongz (Jul 20, 2022)

I’d say Reaktor because it has grown a vast array of devices. Even the old classics have sound generators that work great for cinematic content. If you’re into tweaking prebuilt presets, it’s the way to go. 

Want to design from scratch with some time efficiency? Consider Massive X. 

If you have all, use all for their respective strengths.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 20, 2022)

@muratkayi haha I agree, Absynth GUI is old but I kinda felt it after watching few video lessons. Unlike Absynth, when I watched couple of Massive X vids, I got turned off lol. Yeah, it happens and it's very strange. Simple stuff to you may sound complex to other people.

I have Form and Prism too but haven't explored them. I just don't wanna confuse myself and get overwhelmed by the many choices, I just hate it.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 20, 2022)

jblongz said:


> I’d say Reaktor because it has grown a vast array of devices. Even the old classics have sound generators that work great for cinematic content. If you’re into tweaking prebuilt presets, it’s the way to go.
> 
> Want to design from scratch with some time efficiency? Consider Massive X.
> 
> If you have all, use all for their respective strengths.


Good point, did you produce stuff with Reaktor? I mean, based on what you said that info? Do you have Reaktor experience?


----------



## Pier (Jul 20, 2022)

The problem is flexibility vs convenience.

How deep do you want/need to go? How fast do you want to work?

I think massive X is a good compromise and if you're starting out it should be easy enough to grasp.

Personally I wouldn't start with Reaktor. You might get an indigestion, but it's up to you really.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 20, 2022)

Pier said:


> The problem is flexibility vs convenience.
> 
> How deep to want/need to go? How fast do you want to work?
> 
> ...


My problem is that I am not sure which one to start with so I really don't know how flexible and convenient I want to get. I need to start with one synth and gain some practical experience to see what's lacking and what's not or what I am missing so that I can decide to jump to another synth.

However, you're the second person to recommend Massive X which makes it a winner synth. I have all Groove3 videos for this synth and I have general books about synthesis. I am taking this path seriously. I most of the time tweaking existing presets but I really want to learn the craft of designing a sound from A to Z. It's a frustrating and painful path but I want to walk in it because it's really euphoric.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 20, 2022)

Checked several reviews, sales descriptions, articles _ not one tiny mention of the great Brian Clevinger as talented creator. Perhaps typical of today's blurred focus. 🙁

Not within OP's NI preference , yet _ does his '_Plasmonic, Rhizomatic, Sound Design Physical Modelling, Subtractive Synthesis'_ Synth, offer solid capabilities for the Cinematic/Trailer interest ??


----------



## Pier (Jul 20, 2022)

MeloKeyz said:


> I am taking this path seriously. I most of the time tweaking existing presets but I really want to learn the craft of designing a sound from A to Z. It's a frustrating and painful path but I want to walk in it because it's really euphoric.


I know exactly what you're going through as I went through something similar years ago.

If you're serious about synthesis get Syntorial.


----------



## richmwhitfield (Jul 20, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Checked several reviews, sales descriptions, articles _ not one tiny mention of the great Brian Clevinger as talented creator. Perhaps typical of today's blurred focus. 🙁
> 
> Not within OP's NI preference , yet _ does his '_Plasmonic, Rhizomatic, Sound Design Physical Modelling, Subtractive Synthesis'_ Synth, offer solid capabilities for the Cinematic/Trailer interest ??


I have Plasmonic and while it may be able to create some really nice sounds, the workflow puts me off using it.

The way the sliders/envs are split into coarse and fine movement is really jarring.

Now people obviously have created some great stuff and if I spent a lot of time, the way it is set up might become second nature to me, but I don't think I will ever get there as I get put off pretty quickly.

Out of NIs offerings MassiveX is the one for me, until Absynth 6


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 20, 2022)

Pier said:


> I know exactly what you're going through as I went through something similar years ago.
> 
> If you're serious about synthesis get Syntorial.



Trillions of thanks for this, that was SUPER useful. I am so impressed by this software and it makes sense to even start with it. I never knew such software existed. I think I know what I am going to do now. I am going to start with Syntorial and FM8 as a start and take my time on them in their fullness even if I spend 3 months on them alone. I am sure I will learn tons of stuff with these alone.

Thanks again my man


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 20, 2022)

richmwhitfield said:


> Out of NIs offerings MassiveX is the one for me, until Absynth 6


Massive X will be on my list very soon, once I am done with what I wrote to @Pier


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 20, 2022)

Thank you guys for your answers and wonderful insights. I know exactly what I am going to do


----------



## LA68 (Jul 20, 2022)

Syntorial is truly fantastic.

For FM: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqbIk_aESNGiB8gpeJkOYVw

Channel is a bit chaotic, but I think it's a really good starting point combined with Dexed.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 20, 2022)

richmwhitfield said:


> I have Plasmonic and while it may be able to create some really nice sounds, the workflow puts me off using it.
> 
> The way the sliders/envs are split into coarse and fine movement is really jarring.
> 
> ...


Far from 'heavyweight' in this arena, and somewhat similar struggles with Absynth 5. Large Preset selection helps get me close to needs. THX for Plasmonic points.
Massive-X gets regular usage. 👍🏻


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 20, 2022)

LA68 said:


> Syntorial is truly fantastic.
> 
> For FM: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqbIk_aESNGiB8gpeJkOYVw
> 
> Channel is a bit chaotic, but I think it's a really good starting point combined with Dexed.


Don't worry my man, I have all the Groove3 video tutorials you can imagine. Check it out if you don't know it https://www.groove3.com/ 

It's very good to know that Syntorial is awesome from a second opinion


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 20, 2022)

Once again, tons of thanks to @Pier for his Syntorial recommendation. What an amazing piece of software! The app usage is very smooth with help videos and it really trains your ears very well on the waveform sounds. Honestly, I love it. It's going to be a fun synthesis journey


----------



## jblongz (Jul 20, 2022)

MeloKeyz said:


> Good point, did you produce stuff with Reaktor? I mean, based on what you said that info? Do you have Reaktor experience?


I have produced with Reaktor a lot. I do not use it to build instruments. I use the existing instruments and experiment with parameters. I have a good grasp on sound synthesis, which makes it easier to tweak existing presets into my own. I like to spend a week dedicated to a specific plugin to hear all is has to offer. It's time consuming, but develops an instinct of what to use and when. 

Building in reaktor is really a chore though, that's why I avoid it. I'd rather not reinvent the technical wheel and instead, use the wheel in unconventional ways. Having a keyboard or other means of midi mapping knobs makes things more interesting. NKS for Komplete and Maschine are prime examples of that.


----------



## spektralisk (Jul 20, 2022)

I'm gonna keep reminding about the often overlooked synth that is Kontour (run in Reaktor). FM based with some cool feedback options.

I think it's great for cinematic stuff and here are some sounds made with it


Check also C15 synth on YouTube. It's sound engine is based on the signal flow taken from Kontour (it's created the same engineer after all ).


----------



## Greeno (Jul 20, 2022)

If you are really wanting to create sounds from scratch then that is cool...however if you are looking for sounds to compose with, listen to the presets to find something close to what you want and then tweak from there, it will save you a heck of a lot of time!


----------



## Pier (Jul 20, 2022)

spektralisk said:


> I'm gonna keep reminding about the often overlooked synth that is Kontour (run in Reaktor). FM based with some cool feedback options.
> 
> I think it's great for cinematic stuff and here are some sounds made with it
> 
> ...



I admit I'm not super familiar with Kontour but couldn't this be achieved in Zebra?


----------



## spektralisk (Jul 20, 2022)

Pier said:


> I admit I'm not super familiar with Kontour but couldn't this be achieved in Zebra?


Probably the core sound could be replicated as there are basically two oscillators fm'ing each other. However Kontour has interesting feedback routing (e.g. post fx back to oscillator) which is not possible in Zebra. This feature alone creates some interesting unpredictable behaviour.

Anyway I posted this one as the OP asked about NI synths.


----------



## Pier (Jul 20, 2022)

spektralisk said:


> Probably the core sound could be replicated as there are basically two oscillators fm'ing each other. However Kontour has interesting feedback routing (e.g. post fx back to oscillator) which is not possible in Zebra. This feature alone creates some interesting unpredictable behaviour.
> 
> Anyway I posted this one as the OP asked about NI synths.


Thanks. Yeah I wasn't aware of the feedback. When I heard your presets I assumed it was somehow the comb filter.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 20, 2022)

spektralisk said:


> I'm gonna keep reminding about the often overlooked synth that is Kontour (run in Reaktor). FM based with some cool feedback options.


This is DOPE! Of course, I got Kontour too as part of the same beasty bundle, I just forgot to mention it


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 20, 2022)

Greeno said:


> If you are really wanting to create sounds from scratch then that is cool...however if you are looking for sounds to compose with, listen to the presets to find something close to what you want and then tweak from there, it will save you a heck of a lot of time!


This is what I am always doing but I am doing it based on a fragile knowledge. I am learning synthesis, not only to create sounds from scratch, but also to learn the parameters that I randomly tweak and still don't understand how exactly they work. I am studying it from an audio engineering perspective. 

BTW, studying synthesis in a deeper level also opens a new career door if I want to make sounds and sell them.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 20, 2022)

jblongz said:


> I have produced with Reaktor a lot. I do not use it to build instruments. I use the existing instruments and experiment with parameters. I have a good grasp on sound synthesis, which makes it easier to tweak existing presets into my own. I like to spend a weak dedicated to a specific plugin to hear all is has to offer. It's time consuming, but develops an instinct of what what to use and when.


This is wonderful to know. Will defo play with Reaktor soon. I am also dedicating an entire week every month for pure study, no writing. In my opinion, I don't see spending time with sample libraries and plugins and study them is a time consuming. They will make you a better writer when you fully understand them.


----------



## proxima (Jul 20, 2022)

Syntorial is great, and IMO it will translate to Massive X. FM synthesis is its own beast not really covered by the basic subtractive synth knowledge Syntorial teaches. Learning Massive X will give you familiarity with a general purpose, newish synth and form a springboard to trying other things. 

I'm crossing my fingers that we'll eventually see an Absynth 6 - I love its sound (or at least what others have been able to get out of it), but can't stand the UI.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 20, 2022)

MeloKeyz said:


> Once again, tons of thanks to @Pier for his Syntorial recommendation. What an amazing piece of software! The app usage is very smooth with help videos and it really trains your ears very well on the waveform sounds. Honestly, I love it. It's going to be a fun synthesis journey



FYi, Syntorial 2 is currently in beta.


----------



## Pier (Jul 20, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> FYi, Syntorial 2 is currently in beta.


Will it have fm?


----------



## spektralisk (Jul 21, 2022)

Pier said:


> Thanks. Yeah I wasn't aware of the feedback. When I heard your presets I assumed it was somehow the comb filter.


Comb filter is there as well working in conjunction with feedback


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 21, 2022)

proxima said:


> Syntorial is great, and IMO it will translate to Massive X. FM synthesis is its own beast not really covered by the basic subtractive synth knowledge Syntorial teaches. Learning Massive X will give you familiarity with a general purpose, newish synth and form a springboard to trying other things.
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers that we'll eventually see an Absynth 6 - I love its sound (or at least what others have been able to get out of it), but can't stand the UI.


Cool to know, thanks. There are a handful of cinematic presets in M X that sparked some inspiration. I am currently working on a trailer project and using it. NKS is cool as it keeps me away from that beasty GUI and directly play with those pre-mapped knobs. I also love Absynth's sounds and when I checked its GUI thoroughly I realized that I also can't stand it.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 21, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> FYi, Syntorial 2 is currently in beta.


Cool, will upgrade when it's released indeed. I requested from the developer to include Massive X lesson pack as the current version includes the old massive. Very useful education app really!


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 23, 2022)

So, I put stuff on practice to test the thing. Wrote this with Massive X and Mosaic Bass  Not a top notch but getting somewhere. But from this experience and from the browsing of M X presets, I realized that the majority of them are targeted to EDM and electronic. Only a handful of cinematic sounds. Love the idea behind the expansion packs from NI. Hope they release more cinematic/trailer expansion packs for M X


----------

